# Airheads



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Airheads. I want some but haven't seen them anywhere. Anyone seen them? I hate paying shipping on things I can just go buy. I wanna try them something fierce after seeing them on Addictive Fishing and DOA website.


----------



## hawkpcb48 (Nov 14, 2011)

Sunjammers here in PCB has them.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Anything a little closer to Pensacola? I looked around Gulf Breeze before the GCKFA tournament but no dice.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

I bought some of DOA's website and got them in a couple days. It's literally like a larger fluke. Haven't used one yet but plan on trying soon.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Yeah I'm primarily wanting to fish them up on top of the water weightless with a little piece of foam in it. Mark Nichols shows how to do it on their youtube channel. Looks exactly like a dying fish and I love anything topwater


----------



## hawkpcb48 (Nov 14, 2011)

+1 on the little piece of foam for topwater/subsurface action, works great.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

I've been wanting to get these too. I just hate paying shipping, but I may bite the bullet until they get some here.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

The dicks opening up at the Cordova mall will most likely carry them.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Bass pro in destin has em


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Any idea when that Dick's is supposed to open? Haven't heard the greatest things about them, but I'm curious about what items they will have in stock. Would be a big mistake if they carry more of just team sports and exercise equipment vs outdoors gear.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Was supposed to be this spring but I think they pushed it back to this summer


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Just ordered some...I'll post after I try them.
The pinch weight rigging method looks cool...can't wait to try it.


----------



## GZE50 (Mar 13, 2012)

I heard on the radio a few weeks ago June.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I just watched the full video Austin posted I hadn't seen him pool test the hook weight. That's one good looking bait. I'm gonna be in PCB working the next few days. Maybe I can swing by Sunjammers and pick up a couple packs to start playing with. 

I've been to the Dicks in Daphne and Biloxi and they leave a bit to be desired for the outdoors. However, I've also seen Blair Wiggins do his rig it right stuff in south Florida and their fishing stuff is pretty stocked.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

hawkpcb48 said:


> Sunjammers here in PCB has them.


Ended up making it to Sunjammers today on my way out of PCB after working there all week. Guy who helped me out was great and tolerated my drooling over all the yaks. Got me some airheads and gonna try them tomorrow over in Mississippi. Great looking baits, hopefully be tugging on some trout tomorrow even if it will be cool and windy.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

rfh21 said:


> Ended up making it to Sunjammers today on my way out of PCB after working there all week. Guy who helped me out was great and tolerated my drooling over all the yaks. Got me some airheads and gonna try them tomorrow over in Mississippi. Great looking baits, hopefully be tugging on some trout tomorrow even if it will be cool and windy.


After watching the video, I'm definitely going to give them a shot. Be sure to post a report!


----------



## GZE50 (Mar 13, 2012)

rfh21 said:


> Ended up making it to Sunjammers today on my way out of PCB after working there all week. Guy who helped me out was great and tolerated my drooling over all the yaks. Got me some airheads and gonna try them tomorrow over in Mississippi. Great looking baits, hopefully be tugging on some trout tomorrow even if it will be cool and windy.


Where did you find your airheads around the Pensacola area?


----------



## GZE50 (Mar 13, 2012)

Where did you find your airheads around the Pensacola area?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Why does it seem like Pensacola is behind the bait and tackle times...

Can't find airheads here or aqua dream spoons but you can get them in PCB. Couldn't find ohero fishing line either and for awhile you couldn't find Z-man baits either. I could probably come up with more.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

I ordered them straight from D.O.A., and they where to my door here in GA within 3 days.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I ended up getting them in Panama City just because I happened to be over there. I haven't seen them anywhere in Pensacola. I fished one today but it was really windy here in Mississippi. Got one solid strike but it was a little light to fish in 20+ gusts. Looked damn good though I'm gonna keep trying them out


----------

